# Anyone been fishing???



## rodfarva

The fishing has pretty much stopped on the Shyenne river and I was wondering if anyone has been out on the lake since the fish have returned back.


----------



## Walleye fisher2

I was out mid April. only got small perch. about 15 white bass. and a lot of bull heads
:beer:


----------



## Miller

Fishing has been pretty good for us so I'd say have at 'er.


----------



## Walleye fisher

Hey Miller do you by chance have a map of this great lake with hot spots marked? If so would you mind e-mailing them to me. I would love to get this info. If not. If it isn't to much trouble can you tell me the hot spots on this lake.

The next best thing to geting walleyes in is get all them "bottle bass" ha ha ha lol


----------



## Maverick

> Hey Miller do you by chance have a map of this great lake with hot spots marked? If so would you mind e-mailing them to me. I would love to get this info. If not. If it isn't to much trouble can you tell me the hot spots on this lake


My advice is to get out there and fish it. I for one, wouldn't email anyone a map of my hotspots. Reading other posts of yours you say you "haven't caught a thing", which kind of stumps me because it is infested with bullheads. One could fish off docks and catch 30 of those bastards.
I personally have fished it 4 times...all producing walleyes. I had no one telling me where to go either. I just got out there and fished it.


----------



## Walleye fisher

Hey Maverick I'm toldally serious when I say that I have not cought a thing. I've fished all the creeks from the dam to the island. I've trolled the whole thing and never got a thing. So when I've tried ever thing that works on all other lakes this is just stupied why I can't get a D**** thing. And I not asking for all of their hot spots I just asking for some ideas to get something. :evil:


----------



## Maverick

What have you been using? What color, and when did you go out?


----------



## Walleye fisher

I've used shad-raps. green, blue and brown. I've been out since The ice has been off about 5 times. I also use Mr. Twists with a head.


----------



## Maverick

I would try slowing your presentation down a bit. Spinner, Lindy's with leeches and crawlers or minnows ( you will probably catch a bunch of bullheads, but you will mix in some eyes,bronzies, and white bass). Where you find a drop off, I would work those areas harder than you are. The fish are down there. If you catch a walleye, throw a marker out and try patterning them that way.
Most of the time I am using leeches and crawlers, and only half a crawler because the bullheads will get the rest if you don't
Good luck...Hope it helps


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Your fishing way too fast for the time of year and temperatures. Trolling works good in June and July when the water temps are much warmer and the fish are more active.

Right now try pitching jigs and minnows along the riprap for walleye or smelt under a bobber or on the bottom for pike. Remember to jig slow, fish are not that active right now. Good luck!


----------



## Walleye fisher

Thanks for all the info. this will really help me out. :beer:


----------



## Walleye fisher

Good luck to everone this weekend! :beer:


----------



## Miller

Fishing has gotten a lot better with the water temps increasing.We pulled some nice fish this weekend in the north end over jigs.


----------



## Walleye fisher

Going to go out this weekend. Went during the tourne. Got some white bass, and some craps.


----------



## holmsvc

Simonson and I went out tonight, it was pretty slow a few slivers, a few small eyes, and plenty of damn bullheads!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Just wondering if anyone has fished up around Sibley?

Will be going out this weekend for the first time this year and was hoping for some info. How is the bite, colors, presentations, leeches or crawlers, spinners or cranks, depths?


----------



## Walleye fisher

Was on last weekened and man did we get... WHITE BASS. They didn't stop. Used leeches with a jig head also used Spinners with minows on. We didn't go up as far as Sibley. But the big news was my brother got the frist Walleye out of this so called lake. But the thing was that it was 6 inches long what a whopper. :evil:


----------



## njsimonson

Confirming the white bass reports, Holmes and I caught about 50 of them in two hours last night ( 6/28 ), with most action coming between 9 and 10 pm. Jigs in light colors were the best - we used chartreuse 1/8 oz crappie jigs - and we tipped them with crawlers to pick up the perch that were mixed in with the silvers. Most silvers were 10-14 inches in length...a few bigger ones too.

Ended up with 15 perch between 10 and 12 inches for the pan, and about 50 C&R white bass. Summer is here!!!

Perch bellies were FULL of insect larvae remains...it looked like caddisflies and midges of some sort, just brown pasty balls of gunk and legs...the fish were FATTIES!!!

Edit: Oh yeah - ONLY 3 BULLHEADS BETWEEN THE TWO OF US!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Thanks guys.

No wallys yet huh! I am going to try the weed beds, maybe pull some spinners or cranks. I will post a report next week. Good fishin'!


----------



## Walleye fisher

So perch and white bass swim together?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Fished for a few hours on Saturday. Only had one bite, probably a bullhead. Did not see too many fish being caught or cleaned either.


----------

